# aptos blue dimensions



## chicodave (Mar 8, 2007)

I recently bought a house in Fresno, Ca in a new development neighborhood. My front yard is not very big and I had just planted a couple of Aptos blue trees on my side of the dividing line of my neighbors yard and mine. I am not very knowledgeable about this species of tree but I do know they are beatiful and the reason I planted them. My neighbor immediately voiced her concern that they will grow well into her yard and her opposition. How big will they grow at the base and how long will that take? I really don't want to move them but I understand her concern. What feedback can you give me? I had mentioned that I would keep them trimmed from her yard and bare up to about 6 ft up the trunk...


----------

